# American Brye Wheat



## Ross (23/1/07)

Doesn't fit any listed catergory, but just got the urge to brew a beer using all my wheat malts.
What do you reckon?... Interesting?... Awful?... Comments, ideas welcomed...

American Brye Wheat 

Type: All Grain
Date: 25/01/2007 
Batch Size: 26.00 L
Boil Size: 34.00 L 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 17.5 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 17.5 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Dark (Weyermann) (13.8 EBC) Grain 17.5 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 17.5 % 
1.00 kg Wheat, Torrified (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 17.5 % 
0.50 kg Carawheat (Weyermann) (98.5 EBC) Grain 8.8 % 
0.20 kg Chocolate Wheat (Weyermann) (817.6 EBC) Grain 3.5 % 
50.00 gm Liberty [4.30%] (60 min) Hops 20.8 IBU 
40.00 gm Liberty [4.30%] (10 min) Hops 6.0 IBU 
1 Pkgs American Ale (CraftBrewer #US-56) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.052 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.1 % 
Bitterness: 26.9 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 36.7 EBC Color: Color 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Kai (23/1/07)

If anything it looks like an american dunkelweizen.

How are you going to sparge?


----------



## Screwtop (23/1/07)

Brave Rossco!

Think I'd have at least 40% pale.


----------



## Batz (23/1/07)

Yumbo! :beerbang: 

Save a few pints for Batz Ross  

Batz


----------



## Ross (23/1/07)

Kai said:


> If anything it looks like an american dunkelweizen.
> 
> How are you going to sparge?



Slowly... not going to use rice gulls, I'll just dig a hole straight through if she sticks  

cheers Ross


----------



## Ross (23/1/07)

Batz said:


> Yumbo! :beerbang:
> 
> Save a few pints for Batz Ross
> 
> Batz



Don't worry mate, i'll bring a keg up - making it especially for you  

cheers ross


----------



## Kai (23/1/07)

Ross said:


> Slowly... not going to use rice gulls, I'll just dig a hole straight through if she sticks
> 
> cheers Ross



How about some gravel?


----------



## Ross (23/1/07)

Kai said:


> How about some gravel?



i'll give Pumpy a call


----------



## Doc (23/1/07)

Almost 100% wheat with some Rye. Nice.
Should be great. Only one I've done was a 100% Wheat Porter and it was pretty good.
Liberty is a hop I've enjoyed in my beers, and should be good in a wheat. 

Do it.

Doc


----------



## Jye (24/1/07)

Go for it :beerbang: 

Ive currently got a dunkelweizen in primary with the same hop schedule but only bittered to 18 IBUs.


----------



## brendanos (27/1/07)

Looks great Ross... like a hazy rye flavoured brown wheat. I'm looking forward to hearing how it goes, have been interested in brewing something similar for a while now.


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/1/07)

Ross said:


> I'll just dig a hole straight through if she sticks
> 
> cheers Ross



... and she will.  

Warren -


----------



## Ross (4/2/07)

Brewed the American Brye yesterday...

As predicted, the sparge was a friggin nightmare, but not quite in the way anticipated.
I set the runoff into the kettle at a nice slow rate & she went fine, until the liquid in the mash tun dropped to approx 1" over the grain, then she stopped. No problem me thinks, just dig a hole throught the grain and let it through (I have a fine mesh bag over the end of my hose, so no large grains solids get into the kettle) - Well I dug the hole through to the false bottom & nothing, so enlarged quite dramtically & still nothing - "Bugger, must be the outlet blocked", So blew up through the lines to clear any foriegn matter & then let it run into a collection jug to clear - approx half a cup flowed back out & then NOTHING!!!. Tired of messing around, I added the 2nd mash out addition, stirred & ran till clear - no problem - so set the runoff into the kettle nice & slow & left it. Well bugger me, the 2nd runoff did exactly the same, leaving me well short in the kettle. Nothing I did would get it to flow, it would appear the wort viscousity just wouldn't let these final runnings through - maybe the runnings were cooling & getting thicker, I'm not sure. Ended up adding an unplanned extra 5L of hot water, restirring & dumping. The boil volume was still a couple of litres short, but decided, "bugger it" as time & patience were waning. Boiled my usual hard rolling boil for 90 mins & blow me down, I ended up with 2L (29L) more than the 27L planned, go figure :blink: - I had set my efficiency at 10% below normal (75% against 85%) as a precaution against poor conversion on a single infusion batch with all wheat/Rye; but amazingly final gravity was right on the money, with me getting 82% basis the 29L final volume, which was way above the anticipated 75% on 27L...
So I guess all's well that ends well  
Now just hope the final product was worth the headaches...

cheers Ross


----------



## brendanos (26/2/07)

How did this one turn out Ross? Any plans for a repeat/rehash?

Does anyone that's tried it wish to offer some tasting notes?


----------



## Ross (26/2/07)

brendanos said:


> How did this one turn out Ross? Any plans for a repeat/rehash?
> 
> Does anyone that's tried it wish to offer some tasting notes?



Turned out fine - A very easy drinking ale. Slightly tart from the wheat & a nice spicyness from the Liberty; but what was surprising, is the rye is almost unnoticable. In other rye beers I've tried the rye give a real earthy taste to the brew, but not in this one. It won't be a regular on tap, b ut I'm certainly enjoying it.

cheers Ross


----------



## brendanos (28/2/07)

Can you describe the dark wheat flavours that came through? I am very curious!


----------

